# Cycle Fantasy?



## Shaun K (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey all,

I have a bare steel frame I need to have painted. I have a bike painted by Joe Bell, but I was thinking I'd stay a little more local (and maybe lower $?) for this one. I've heard several people talk about a place called Cycle Fantasy in Fountain Valley, but I can't find any contact info or a website for them. Does anyone know how I can reach them?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*I can't help you out with this place...*

...but if you don't locate contact info, there's a guy in the San Fernando Valley who does custom frame painting; I've seen a couple of his jobs, and they looked good. His name's Anton Gonzalez, DBA Lizart, and the number I have for him is (818) 896-1749.


----------

